# Flankenauswertung in AWL



## NW-Trader (4 Oktober 2008)

ich habe ein RS-FlipFlop zur Ansteuerung eines Hydraulikzylinders eingesetzt jedoch liegt das "Setzen" Signal so lange an, bis der Zylinder wieder fast in Ausgangslage ist. Ich bräuchte also nur eine Flankenauswertung. Nur mit FP E124.5 geht es nicht und in den Unterlagen steht, dass das nur mit einem Merker geht. Wer kann mir da einen Tip geben?
Danke und Gruß


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,


```
U E 124.5
FP M 0.0
= M 0.1
```
 

"F1" ist dein Freund 


MfG


----------



## kermit (4 Oktober 2008)

aber den haste schon gelesen:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=22508
oder?

ansonsten: mal die Hilfe zu FP studieren ... (auf den AWL-Befehl gehen und F1 drücken)

EDIT: gleichzeitig mit Sockenralf - LG!

äh ...

```
FP M 0.1
= M 0.1
```
geht das in der Praxis?

DOPPELEDIT: das hat er aber noch schneller geändert als ich!!!!


----------



## Sockenralf (4 Oktober 2008)

Hallo Kermit,

kannst du denn nicht lesen? 


Aber du hast wahrscheinlich schneller "zitiert", als ich "editiert"




MfG


----------



## kermit (4 Oktober 2008)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> ...
> Aber du hast wahrscheinlich schneller "zitiert", als ich "editiert"
> ...


genau das ist passiert


----------



## NW-Trader (4 Oktober 2008)

*Danke aber ...*

die Hilfe, die ich außer euch habe ist dürftig ...
als Software nutze ich WinSPS S7 V4.22 bzw. SPS-Visu S5/S7 V4.6
und ein Schulungshandbuch von Siemens ST7-Serv1 ...
in dem Einen steht nichts zur Syntax und in dem anderen nicht viel.
Wenn ihr mir eine gute Hilfeseite empfehlen könnt, so her damit.
Danke jedenfalls für die schnelle Antwort !!


----------



## vierlagig (4 Oktober 2008)

mal nach schulungsunterlagen siemens suchen, hier im forum oder bei google oder bei http://support.automation.siemens.com


----------



## kermit (4 Oktober 2008)

ist denn WinSPS so dürftig? (na ja, ich benutz das Siemens Original - da bleiben bei F1 kaum Fragen offen)

Doof ist jetzt, dass auf dieser Maschine S7 nicht drauf ist - sonst wär das jetzt ganz leicht für mich, Dir die Hilfe rüber zu schieben 

also mal im Kurzdurchlauf: der FP-Befehl benötigt eine Hilfsspeicherzelle (siehe auch o.g. Link). Um eben den letzten Zustand zu merken. Probier mal bisschen rum - oder wart mal auf jemand, der mit WinSPS kann ...

EDIT: und was mich fasziniert: acht Hits auf diesem Thread und sieben Antworten!


----------



## vierlagig (5 Oktober 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> EDIT: und was mich fasziniert: acht Hits auf diesem Thread und sieben Antworten!



die hit-zählung bzw. die aktualisierung der daten ist nicht so schnell, hab ich zumindest schon öfter das gefühl gehabt...


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (5 Oktober 2008)

*Flanke*

Hi NW-Trader,

wenn Du den FP nicht findest, das geht immer:

bei steigender Flanke:
U E 124.5
UN M 10.1
= A 124.5
U E 124.5
= M 10.1

bei fallender Flanke:
UN E 124.5
UN M 10.1
= A 124.5
UN E 124.5
= M 10.1

Gruß FA


----------



## dalbi (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,



> bei fallender Flanke:
> UN E 124.5
> UN M 10.1
> = A 124.5
> ...


das ist so nicht ganz richtig

richtig wäre


```
bei fallender Flanke:
UN E 124.5
U M 10.1
= A 124.5
U E 124.5
= M 10.1
```

da sonst direkt eine fallende Flanke am Eingang erkannt wird, richtig ist aber erst Signal TRUE am Eingang und dann die fallende Flanke erkennen.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## kermit (5 Oktober 2008)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> ...
> das ist so nicht ganz richtig
> ...


ich bevorzuge zwar auch die zweite Formulierungsmöglichkeit, kann aber bei ersterer keinen Fehler entdecken ...


----------



## dalbi (5 Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach sollte eine negative Flanke erst erkannt werden wenn das entsprechende Signal erst ein mal TRUE war dies ist bei dem ersten Beispiel allerdings nicht der Fall.
Dies führt zum Beispiel auch dazu das beim Neustart der SPS eine Flanke erkannt wird.

Gruss Daniel


----------



## Question_mark (5 Oktober 2008)

*Flanke in AWL*

Hallo,



			
				D.Albinus schrieb:
			
		

> meiner Meinung nach sollte eine negative Flanke erst erkannt werden wenn das entsprechende Signal erst ein mal TRUE war dies ist bei dem ersten Beispiel allerdings nicht der Fall.
> Dies führt zum Beispiel auch dazu das beim Neustart der SPS eine Flanke erkannt wird.



Genau richtig erkannt ...     *ACK*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## kermit (6 Oktober 2008)

D. Albinus schrieb:


> ...
> Dies führt zum Beispiel auch dazu das beim Neustart der SPS eine Flanke erkannt wird.
> ...


das Problem hab ich bei der positiven Flanke aber auch:
liegt beim Anlauf der SPS bereits das Signal am Eingang an, so kommt auch hier eine Flanke durch, obwohl das Signal bereits vor dem Hochlauf und auch während dessen statisch anliegt.

Abhilfe würden remanente Merker bieten - dabei besteht aber immer noch das Problem, dass der Code ein allererstes Durchlauf falsche (?) Ergebnisse erbringen würde, wenn der Hilfsmerker nicht passend zum Prozesszustand vorbelegt ist.

also müsste auf das AG zunächst


```
U Exx.x
= "Hilfsmerker"
```
und dann erst

```
U Exx.x
UN "Hilfsmerker"
= "Flanke_erkannt"
U Exx.x
= "Hilfsmerker"
```
zur Ausführung übertragen werden.

zum Schluss bleibt die Frage, in wie weit der jeweilige Automat überhaupt mit|ohne Startroutine zu laufen kommt, wenn er zu leben beginnt.


----------

